# $15000 Movie Predicted to be Fall Hit: Monsters!



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

*$15000 Movie Predicted to be Fall Hit *
The information for this movie reads:

_Six years ago, a NASA probe returning to earth with samples of an alien life form, crashed over Central America. Soon after, new life forms began to appear, and half of Mexico was quarantined as an INFECTED ZONE. Today, the American and Mexican military still struggle to contain "the creatures"&#8230; The story begins when a US journalist agrees to escort a shaken American tourist through the infected zone in Mexico to the safety of the US border. _

The back story on this movie is pretty wild. Touted as this year "District 9," it represents guerilla filmmaking at its very best. With a budget of $15000, one director Gareth Edwards who also wrote and created the CGI, and 2 actors Scoot McNairy and Whitney Able and nothing else but locals, the film was quickly snapped up by Magnolia.

If this trailer is any indication, this will be "the" movie of the fall&#8230; "Monsters" October 29th 2010.

"




*EVEN BETTER NEWS*
HDNET Will present Monsters as a 1 night only sneak peak:

Monsters -  - New for October!
Rating:R
Year:2010
Cast:Whitney Able, Scoot McNairy
Director:Gareth Edwards
Synopsis:A journalist and a tourist form an alliance to move through the "infected zone" of Mexico where dangerous creatures have been quarantined.
Run Time:1:33
Language:English/Spanish

Air Dates:Wed, Oct 27th - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT 
- Add to Google Calendar | Add to Other Calendars

Wed, Oct 27th - 9:45 PM ET / 6:45 PM PT 
- Add to Google Calendar | Add to Other Calendars

Wed, Oct 27th - 11:30 PM ET / 8:30 PM PT 
- Add to Google Calendar | Add to Other Calendars
​


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

$15,000 is an insane budget for a movie more than 20 minutes long, much less something of this magnitude. 
I love a success story. Hope it beats all the big budget offerings.


----------

